# My little Zelda (IG)



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Last week, I had to make the decision to let my elderly Italian Greyhound, Zelda, go. She was almost 15 years old, and had been going downhill. She was my son's dog, that he got when he was 9 years old. She was named after the video game. 

Zellie was a character! When she was young she loved to fetch, and had the most amazingly fast "tuck" sit you'd ever seen. She started going blind when she was 3 years old, from PRA (progressive retinal atrophy). I knew it was a possibility that she would have PRA when I adopted her as a young puppy from the IGCA Rescue. Her mother had been confiscated in a puppy mill raid, was pregnant and blind from PRA. Don't even get me started on puppymillers... ( you can read the account of the puppy mill raid here.)

Zelda loved cats, and had been the "cat nanny" for my Siamese cat, Mimi. Since Zelda has been gone, Mimi cries for her. I've already contacted my cat breeder, and I am getting a Siamese kitten in 2 weeks. Poor Mimi. She misses her dog "sister".










It's seems so odd to have Zellie gone. She was the last of my little pack of Italian Greyhounds...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Zelda  May she Rest in Peace ...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

How good of you to adopt her, even though you suspected she may go blind...
Sounds like she had an amazing life. I don't doubt for a minute that Mimi is just as sad as the rest of the family and missing her terribly.  
They look like best buds in the picture!
I think getting her a kitten will help a lot and possibly give everyone something fun to focus on.
She was a beautiful little girl.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

RIP Zelda


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

My sincere condolences for the loss of your beautiful little girl Zelda. She was so pretty, her face was extraordinary. It's so hard when we loose one of our beloved pets. I believe that every time we have to let one go, a little piece of our hearts go with them.

Mimi will benefit much from a little kitty sister/brother, I'm sure she misses Zelda terribly. Take care of yourself....I hope that memories of all the happy times you spent with Zelda comfort you in the days ahead.

Run free Zelda.....


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Logically, we know that this day will come as our pets age, but emotionally I'm not sure we're ever really prepared. (I have a shih tzu that will be 15 in January).


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

RIP Zelda, good for you in adopting knowing she might have a problem. You gave her a life full of love and joy and that is what matters. May she rest in peace!


----------

